
Show HN: Spektral – Deep learning on graphs with Keras - Phait
https://github.com/danielegrattarola/spektral
======
mfazalul
As soon as I saw the title, my reaction was "YESSSS!"... A while ago, I was
looking for something like this, but I soon realized that deep learning on
graphs is still comparatively new, and not many python modules exist for it.

~~~
Phait
Glad you like it. Now go and build crazy stuff!

------
JoeDaDude
I'd love to tinker with this. What is a classic problem or demo for graph
neural networks? Is there an equivalent to the MNIST problem for GNNs that
would make a good learning exercise?

------
syntaxing
How is the data fed into the model? Are the graphs represented by a dictionary
or an adjacency matrix (or neither)? Does anyone have more links I can read
more about graph based deep learning?

~~~
mfazalul
The official docs have some of the details:
[https://danielegrattarola.github.io/spektral/data/](https://danielegrattarola.github.io/spektral/data/)

More about Graph NNs:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.08434.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1812.08434.pdf)

~~~
syntaxing
Thank you!!

------
helloiloveyou
YEEES I will finally be able to complete a college assignment that I postponed

